# Popular bulbs current draw; SF & other brands, incl hotwires



## rikvee

*Please post any values you know in this thread, and I'll add them to the list:*

*1 CR123* _∼3.2V_
SF MN01 - *?*
LF HO-E1A-*1.15A* 65min
SF R 30 - *1.14A*

*1 Li-Ion*_ ∼4.2V_
LF HO-E1R -*0.8A* 3W (1x17670 112min/1xRCR123 38-50min)
LF EO-E1R -*1.3A* 4.5W (1x17670 69min/1xRCR123 23-30min)
SL Strion -*1.67A* 1.5mm
LF HO-4 - *1.68-1.8A* 7W
WE 3.7V - *2.08-2.14A* 8W
LF EO-4 - *2.34A* 9W

*2 CR123*_ ∼6.4V_
MaxF LX-*1.20A*
SLscorp- *1.20A*
WE 6 V - *1.20A*
PEL M6 - *1.23A*
Pila 6V - *1.43A*
*Surefire* _6V_
MA02 -*? A* (Aviator)
MN02-*0.51A* (E2O Outdoorsman, E2E lola)
MN03-*1.08A* (E2E)
P 60 - *1.13A* 6W
MA0 - *1.55A*
P 61 - *2.28-2.36A* 11W
N 1 - *?A* (KT1 TurboHead)
*Lumens Factory* for SF Aviator
LF HO A2 - *1.55A* (2xCR123 40min)
*Lumens Factory* for SF E2E
LF HO-E2A - *1.05A* 5W (2xCR123A 75min)
LF HO-E2R - *0.70A* 5W (2xRCR123 47-60min)
LF EO-E2R - *0.85A* 6W (2xRCR123 38-45min)
LF IMR-E2 - *2.00A* (2x IMR16340)
*Lumens Factory* D26 _6V_
LF ES-6 - *0.8A*
LF SR-6 - *1.1A*
LF HO-6 - *1.4A*
LF EO-6 - *1.9A*
*Surefire* Millenium Series_ 6V_
MN 20 M6 LOLA - *2.45A* 20W (2xAWP C Li-Ions 70min/2x186500 47min/6x123A 1hr))
MN 21 M6 HOLA- *4.90A* 37W (6x123A 20min)

*2 Li-Ion/3 CR123A*_ ∼8.4/9V_
DL 9 V - *1.12A* (on 2x17500 Li-Ion)
GP G90 - *1.22A*
BH Fal 9V*1.25A*
SL TL-3 - *1.25A* 1.5mm (2x17500 49min/2x14500 24min)
WE D36 - *1.28A* (*1.33A* 11W (2x18650 93min/2x17670 66min)
WE Eagle3-*1.28A*
MF 9 V - *1.30A* (hybrid;LED 47.5 mA)
PF P 90 - *1.33A* 10W
Pila 9 V - *1.34A* 10W
WE 9 V - *1.34-1.4A* 10W
LD OP9 - *1.35A*
*Surefire* D26_ 9V_
SF P 90 - *1.18A* 9W (2x17500 52min/2xIMR16430 25min)
SF P 91 - *2.46-2.7A >20W* (2x18650 43min/2x18500 28min/2x17670 30min/3xCR123A 20min)
*Lumens Factory* D26_ 9V_
LF ES-9 - *0.85A* 7W (2x17500 73min)
LF SR-9 - *1.22A* 9W (2x17500 51min)
LF HO-9 - *1.55A* 12.5W (2x18650 75min/2x17500 40min)
LF EO-9 - *2.00A* 15.5W (2x18650 60min/3xCR123A 35min/2x17500 30min/2xIMR16340 15min)
LF IMR-9- *2.34-2.4A* 19W (2xIMR186500 35min/2x18500/2xIMR16340 10min)
*Lumens Factory* D36 _9V _(Wolf Eyes "Rattlesnake", Pila GL4)
LF SR-9L - *1.55A* 13W (2x18650 80min/2x17670 57min)
LF HO-9L - *2.0A* 16W (2x18650 60min/2x17670 44min)
LF EO-9L - *2.33-2.4A* 18.5W (2x18650 49min/2x17670 36min)
LF IMR-9L- *3.4A* (2xIMR16340 8min/2xIMR18650 25min)
*Lumens Factory* "R5" Style (9V lamp for G&P R500 series, Ultrafire WF500 Xenon)
LF HO-R5 - *2.88-3.03A* 21W (2xAWP or IMR18650 40min)
*Surefire* Millenium Series_ 9V_
MN10 M3 LOLA - *1.18-1.3A* 9.5W (2x18500 67min/3x123A 1hr/2x17500 52min)
MN11 M3 HOLA - *2.50A* 20W (2x18500 28min/3x123A 20min)
N2 (KT2 Turbo) - *1.21A* 10W (2x186500 104min/2x17500 52min)
MN15 M3T LOLA- *1.10A* 10W (2x18650 104min/2x18500 67min/2x17500 52min/3x123 1hr/M6 X-LOLA 2.5hrs)
MN16 M3T HOLA-*2.54-2.65A* 20.5W (2x186500 43min/2x18500 28min/3x123A 20min)
*Surefire* old style 12PM/ZM LeopardLight 3"T-62/TRTH or 2.5"SRTH Turbo "12V" light, 7.65V bulb
N 62 HOLA 7.65V - *3.70A* (4xCR123A's 12min/3.35A on _two_ 18650 Li-Ions/2xIMR16340)
*Lumens Factory* M-Series _9V_
LF HO-M3 - *1.55A* 12W (2x18500 51min/2x17500 32-40min)
LF EO-M3 - *2.00A* 15.5W (2x18500 39min/2x17500 25-30min)
LF HO-M3T - *1.81-2.0A* 16W (2x186500 60min/2x18500 39min/2x17500 25-30min)
LF EO-M3T - *2.13-2.4A* 18.5W (2x186500 49min/2x18500 20-33min)
LF IMR-M3 - *2.33-2.4A* (2x18650, 2x18500)
LF IMR-M3T-*3.03-3.4A* (2x18650 soft start)

*Super Bulbs* _6-7.2V _
PE 3853L 7.2V - *1.55A* 11W (2 Li-Ions >800mAh/6 NiMH-_alternative 7.2V _*ROP low*)
SuperStinger6V -*1.70A* 10W (2 Li-Ions >850mAh)
MagCharger 6V- *1.80A* 11W (2 Li-Ions >900mAh)
*CL 1499* 7.20V- *1.84A* 14W 1.5mm (2x18650 1h/2x18500 45m/2x17500 31min/3xCR123A 25m/2xIMR16340 15m <4.1V only)
WA 1165 6.0V - *1.87A* 11W (2 Li-Ions >950mAh)
Ultra Stinger6V -*1.90A* 11W (2 Li-Ions >950mAh)
PE3854L 6-7.2V-*1.90A* 11-13W (AWP C cells 95min/ _original 6V_ *ROP low*)
CL 1057 6.0 V - *2.00A* 12W (2 Li-Ions >1000mAh)
OS 54261 6V - *?A* 20W
Philips 25678-4 6V -*?A* 20W
Ushio 1000532 6V -*?A* 20W
*WA 1274 * 7.2V -*2.88-2.77A* 20W G4 (2 26500 50min/7 NiMH, FM2.5C)
FMCL1794 7.4V- *3.00A* 21W 1.5mm Halogen (2xIMR16340 8min, FM)
FM Axial 7.2 V - *3.30A* 24W (2x3 Li-Ions 1400mAh/7NiMH, FM2.5D)
OS 64250 6.0V- *3.33A* 20W (2 Li-Ions >1700mAh/6x2.3Ah NiMH)
PE3853H 7.2V - *3.34A* 20-24W (2 Li-Ions >1700mAh/6 NiMH-_alternative 7.2V_ *ROP high*,)
*WA 1111* 6.0V -*3.35/3.6A* 20W G4 (AW's prot C's 45m/IMR18650's 20min/IMR14630's 8min/6x2.3Ah NiMH)
WA1160 5-7.2V -*3.45-4.3A* 17-31W (5x3.5Ah ump NiMH, Magcharger upgrade)
PE3854H 6-7.2V-*4.3/4.15A* 24-30W (AWP C cells 45min/6 NiMH _original 6V_ *ROP high*, KevinL)
Philips 5761 6V -*>5A* 30W (2 Li-Ion >2500mAh ie. Aw's protected C Li-Ions-30min, FiveMega)

*3 Li-Ion~4 CR123A*_ ∼12V_
MF 12 V - *1.21A* (hybrid;LED 88 mA)
DL 12 V - *1.26A*
WE 12V D36 - *1.30A*
WE 12V M100X-*1.28A*
DL DRB12-VHP-*1.28A*
GP G 120 - *1.45A*
WE 13V D36 - *1.52A* 18W (3x186500 81min)
*Surefire* M4 "Devastator" _12V_
MN 60 M4 LOLA -*1.48A* (1.65A on 3 Li-Ions) 20W
MN 61 M4 HOLA -*2.51A* (2.85A on 3 Li-Ions) 32W
*Lumens Factory* D36 _12V_
LF SR-12 - *1.3A* 
LF HO-13 - *1.4A* 
LF HO-12 - *2.15A* 17W (3x186500 89min)
LF EO-13 - *2.2A* 15.5W (3x186500 54min)
LF IMR-13- *3.0A* (3xIMR16340 9min/3xIMR18650 25min)
*Lumens Factory* M-Series _12V_
LF HO-M4A - *2.15A* (4xCR123A 35min)
LF HO-M6R - *2.1A* 23W(3x18650 50min/3x17670 41min/6xRCR123 30min)
LF IMR-M6 10.8V - *3A* (6xIMR16340 18min/3xIMR18650 25min/3xIMR16340 9min)

*Super Bulbs* _9-12V _
WA1306 9.60V - *1.10A* 10.5W (3 Li-Ions >550 mAh, FM700L)
CL 809: 10.5 V - *1.20A* 12.6W (3 Li-Ions >600 mAh/9 NiMH-1185 LOLA)
WA1318 9.60V - *1.93A* 18.5W 
WA1331 9.60V - *1.93A* 18.5W (3 Li-Ions >1000mAh >12V!/9 NiMH-1185 MOLA, FM700L)
FM Xenon 11 V - *2.00A* 22W 1.5mm "axial" (3x18500 Li-Ions FiveMega)
WA1166 11.6V - *1.97A* 23W (3 Li-Ions >1000mAh, FM700L)
WA1185 9.60V - *3.15/3.41A* 30W G4 (3xAWP18650 2600mAh 35min soft start/9 NiMH/andrewwynn)

*HID*
WA 10W Solarc - *1A* (3 R123/4 123 - Mini-HID, cmacclel)

*Beyond Li-Ion*
SL- 35 XLA 7.2V-*3.6A* 26W (6x3.5Ah high current NiMH)
 OS 64275  6 V - *5.8A* 35W (blows on big Li-Ions/5x3.5Ah ump NiMH, 3p2s-Li-Ion petrev)
WE GY6.35 6V - *7+A* 42+W(8x5Ah NiMH, Mag35-8 Flakey)
OS 64432 12V - *3.95A* 35W (5x1.4Ah IB1400 2/3A NiMH, vandrecken)
OS 64440 12V - *5.2A* 50W (16x1.4Ah IB1400 2/3A NiMH, vandrecken)
OS 64610 12V - *5.2A* 50W (4 x AWP18650 FM Elephant A-short body) 
FMCL1909 10V-*>5.1A* 63W G4 (3 x IMR18500 or bigger)
75Ws.arcxen12V*5.75A* 69W (10xD-size NiMH)
OS 64458 12V - *7.5A* 90W
OS 62138 12V - *8.5A* 100W axial filament (11x1.6 Ah NIMH, * Mag 2D USL* bwaites/JS)
OS 64623 12V - *9.25A* 100W (8 x emoli 186500 FM/12x5Ah GP2000, *Mag 3D Aurora2* Ginseng)
OS 64655 24V - *10.4A* 250W (7 x emoli 186500 FM)
OS 6465724V -*>10.4A* 250W (8 x emoli 186500 FM)

Lumens Factory lamp module specs
CarleyLamps bulbs
Welch Allyn bulbs
WEstinghouse bulbs
OSram bi-pins
Lighthound bulbs
BulbConnection bulbs
SandwichShoppe reflector upgrades
MagCharger Mods Apr04
1 & 2 Supermag Cookbook Jan05
Ginseng's Aurora 2 Jul05
USL thread index Feb06
Answers to rookie questions Feb06
Mag85 shopping list May06
mdocod's incandescent guide Apr07
HKJ's excellent post on how to use a Multi Meter July09


----------



## Delvance

*Re: Current Draw for popular globes*

G&P G90 HP 1.2amps. Some people have a 0.8amp version though. (seems the only guaranteed way of getting this one is buying at digilightusa.com and when ordering, specify you are after the high efficiency lamp that draws 0.8A)


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Current Draw for popular globes*

Thanks Delvance, list amended :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Re: Please help with Current Draw for popular globes*

Wolf-Eyes 9V D26 - *2A* can't be right. The old 9V D26 and D36 drew 1.34A, and the new ones should draw about 20 percent less. Even the old lamps worked fine on AW's original 17500 protected cells.


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Please help with Current Draw for popular globes*

Thanks Paul, changed the list!


----------



## mdocod

*Re: Please help with Current Draw for popular globes*

might consider changing the list a bit..

list the 0.8A G90, as a DRB-9VHP(high efficiancy version), and other G90s as G&P G90


----------



## mdocod

*Re: Please help with Current Draw for popular globes*

could also add the Pathfinder P90 @~1.33A


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

done, thank you mdocod


----------



## RowdyOne

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

My P90 draws 1.18 off of a pair of protected 17500s.


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Thank you RowdyOne :thumbsup:


----------



## dano

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Updated amperage draws for popular two-cell and three-cell CR-123 powered lights:

*2 CELL*

Surefire P60 1.13
Surefire P61 2.36

Surefire MN03 1.08
Surefire MN02 0.51

Surefire MA02 1.55

Streamlight Scorpion, NF-2, TL-2 all use the same bulb 1.20
Streamlight Twin task 0.65

TACM 1.13

ASP Taclite 1.17 (the updated Triad uses a diff. bulb, which I don't have)

Pila 6Volt 1.43

Under Water Kinetics UK2L 0.42

Pentagonlight X2 1.22

Pelican M6 1.23

Brinkmann LX 1.23

*3 CELL*

Surefire P90 1.18
Surefire P91 2.46

Streamlight TL-3 1.21

Pila 9Volt 1.34

G&P 9volt lamp module 1.22


Notes:
ALL were run with new Streamlight SL-123 cells
This is was done about a year ago, I haven't updated it since...

--dan


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Thank you dano, that was exactly what I was looking for! :twothumbs


----------



## mdocod

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

maybe we can get a page dedicated to this on the CPF wiki? 

keep in mind, that the current draw of the 3 cell type lamps, is going to be different when driven by a pair of li-ions than it will on 3 primaries... The 2.7A draw I see on my P91, would probably be slighty less on primaries... and the reverse would probably be true for very low current lamps... However, this chart will be very usefull for getting "ballpark" figures on common lithium powered LAs.


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Once more numbers roll in, perhaps I should adjust any figures so they reflect current draw on rechargeable cells, since that is when the info is more crucial.....


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Still missing on this list the are Amps drawn by some of the 9V Surefires and the 12V Wolf-Eyes globes.
Any more info or suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## RowdyOne

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

I don't know where it fits in on your list above but the Wolf-Eyes(with a long dash) 3.7v D26 is pulling 2.14 from AW's new 17670 battery in my SF 6P. 

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Thanks again RowdyOne, I guess with that sort of current draw I better not run one of those on an 800mA R123...


----------



## InfidelCastro

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Nice list!!! Just goes to show even more how much butt the Surefire MN02 and Digilight DRB-9VHP lamps kick!


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Thanks InfidelCastro, yup, after using Quickbeam's database for seeing which lights 
are ballpark similar in output, it's worth knowing how much battery power all that takes.
It's obvious that there is still development going on with incandescents, the MN02, Digilight's DRB-9VHP and possibly the new Pila lamps are proof of that.


----------



## atm

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Just tested a SF MN01 with a new CR123, 0.69A.

Andrew


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

thanks atm!


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

still looking for the answers on these ones:

Surefire N2 9V Turbo - ?
Surefire MN 11 9V M3 - ?

Wolf-Eyes 12V D36 - ?
Wolf-Eyes 12V M100X - ?


----------



## Keltec

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*



rikvee said:


> SL Strion - *<1A*



I don't think it is right. Strion's battery is rated at 3.75 Volt, 2000 mAh minimum and runtime at up to 70 min. It's bulb at 3.6 Volt, 6.12 Watt.



rikvee said:


> Surefire P60 - *1.13A
> *



Surefire P60 isn't producing much more light then Strion if we take overall output ratings from flashlightreviews.com.


----------



## Keltec

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

How much current does Tigerlight's bulb draw ?


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Hi Keltec, from putting "tigerlight" in the search funcion I found JS's reply in this thread



js said:


> Stock TL LA is nominally 275 lumens and draws 1.8 or so amps at 7.2 volts
> 
> The upgraded one is nominally 375 lumens and draws 2.8 amps at 7.2 volts



Also corrected the Strion figure to <2A, thank you!


----------



## Owen

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

With brand new 123s, measuring 3.2-3.3v unloaded:
I get 1.13A for the SF P60 as listed.
Also 1.23A for the TL3, and 1.32A with Wolf-Eyes 9v D26, both very close to the listed #s.
I just checked those out of curiosity.
Here's one to add.
*1.21A for the SF N2 LA.*


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Bewdiful, have put the figures in, thank you Owen!


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Still looking for the current draw of the following globes: 

- Surefire MN 11 9V M3 - ?
- Wolf-Eyes 12V D36 - ?
- Wolf-Eyes 12V M100X - ?

should there be any others on this list?


----------



## KevinL

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

You didn't state any limitation on bulbs so...

6V-rated, best driven on 7.2V
Pelican #3854 High (ROP high) - 4.15A
Pelican #3854 Low (ROP low) - 1.90A


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

No worries Kev, anything popular on CPF should be up there, thank you! :wave:


----------



## igabo

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Someone should sticky this..

And, sorry to hijack the thread, but how's the brightness on the high efficiency 
DRB-9VHP compared to the regular high pressure version?


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Hi Igabo, the HP G90 is rounder and a tad whiter than the P90, the DRB-9VHP I have never seen.
Perhaps someone can sell me two of those, I can do CC Paypal.... :thanks:

Still need the figures on these ones: 

- Surefire MN 11 9V M3 - ?
- Wolf-Eyes 12V D36 - ?
- Wolf-Eyes 12V M100X - ?


----------



## KevinL

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

You're welcome 

I went and dug up my old notes on Welch Allyn bulbs, using specs culled from their website. I built my own list for planning purposes, thought I'd post it here. All info is from WA and not my own measurements.

Note that lamp life and lumen calculations are measured at nominal voltage (no overdrive). 

Part Number: 01111-U
Voltage: 6.0
Wattage: 20.1
Current (amps): 3.35
Life (Hours): 100
Lumens: 464.95


Part Number: 01183-U
Voltage: 4.7
Wattage: 18.10
Current (amps): 3.85
Life (Hours): 75
Lumens: 410.92


Part Number: 01185-U
Voltage: 9.6
Wattage: 30.24
Current (amps): 3.15
Life (Hours): 50
Lumens: 816.81


Part Number: 01274-U
Voltage: 7.2
Wattage: 19.94
Current (amps): 2.77
Life (Hours): 40
Lumens: 552.92


Part Number: 01318-U
Voltage: 9.6
Wattage: 18.53
Current (amps): 1.93
Life (Hours): 35
Lumens: 534.07


Part Number: 01319-U
Voltage: 4.8
Wattage: 9.22
Current (amps): 1.92
Life (Hours): 35
Lumens: 203.57


Part Number: 01331-U
Voltage: 9.6
Wattage: 18.53
Current (amps): 1.93
Life (Hours): 35
Lumens: 533.80


Part Number: 01160-U
Voltage: 5.0
Wattage: 17.25
Current (amps): 3.45
Life (Hours): 550
Lumens: 326.72


Part Number: 01164-U
Voltage: 6.0
Wattage: 19.68
Current (amps): 3.28
Life (Hours): 2,500
Lumens: 301.44


Part Number: 01165-U
Voltage: 6.0
Wattage: 11.22
Current (amps): 1.87
Life (Hours): 75
Lumens: 237.50


Part Number: 01166-U
Voltage: 11.6
Wattage: 22.85
Current (amps): 1.97
Life (Hours): 20
Lumens: 703.36


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Thanks again, Kevin, list is a bit longer


----------



## KevinL

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*



Oh yeah, I was reading the list and noticed that your MN11 had a question mark next to it - I thought that one had already been answered, sorry to make you do so many edits. 

Surefire MN 11 9V M3 - 2.50A, I just measured on 2x18500.

That should be all the lights I have, the rest of mine are LED/HID with what we affectionately term "non-linear characteristics"  (in other words: it can be all over the place )

Your list is an excellent resource.. I always thought the Surefire high output lamps were more in the region of 2.2A, but it seems that measurements on the list and my own numbers indicate that they are all around 2.5A.

Just a humble suggestion.. they call 'em bulbs too, out west.. maybe put that in your subject title/sig so that you get more hits? I'm familiar with the globe reference, having worked with Australians, but not many others are.


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

Hey, thanks again Kevin "endless edit'' is my middle name, I love it!
- changed title to global speak; I am originally Dutch, have lived in the USA as well, so to tell you the truth, I actually called it globes 'cos I thought _that_ was "American", I already happily miss-spell words like "color" (colour) and "aluminum" (aluminium) for the benefit of the major readership of this forum 
- my own reason for this list is for the purpose of using Li-Ion batteries, in fact, is this list right, and could you tell me which other WA bulbs would work with Li-Ions?

ROP 3854 6-7.2V low 1.90A - 2 Li-Ions >950mAh
WA1165 6.0V - 1.87A
WA1306 ? - 3 Li-Ions >1000mAh
WA1319 4.8V - 1.92A
WA1331 9.6V - 1.93A - 3 Li-Ions >1000mAh
WA1318 9.6V - 1.93A - 3 Li-Ions >1000mAh
WA1166 11.6V -1.97A- 3 Li-Ions >1000mAh
WA1274 7.2V - 2.77A - 2 Li-Ions >1400mAh
WA1185 9.6V - 3.15A
WA1164 6.0V - 3.28A
WA1111 6.0V - 3.35A
WA1160 5.0V - 3.45A
WA1183 4.7V - 3.85A
ROP 3854 6-7.2V high 4.15A - 2 Li-Ions >2100mAh


----------



## KevinL

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*



Your list is mostly correct, however the WA1166 and 1274 are not optimal for lithium ion drive, because lithium ion voltage tends to sag heavily under load, and you won't get the best possible brightness. You can do it, just that it may not be as bright. 

I think it was Icebreak who suggested the Mag85 LE, which is 1185 on 3 li-ion cells of 1000mAH and up. Sounds good to me. 

The WA1111 is ideal for 2 li-ion, of 1500mAH and up. While searching for a bulb for my Mag 2C lithium ion project (2x18650) I originally considered the WA1111 until I realized the ROP bulb was not only better, it was more convenient, coming in a PR base. So this one can be done, but I prefer the ROP bulb if my cells can take the pounding. Same rationale why I didn't use the WA1164/1165 either.

1319/1183 are good for 4 x NiMH, possibly 4 high current NiMH AAs in a bored and cutdown 1D Mag. This has already been done.


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

Beauty Kevin! 

If the WA1185 bulb likes to draw 3.15A, in order to not stress the batts above 2C don't they need to be at least 1600mAh each?


----------



## KevinL

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

Oh yeah, mistake in my calculations (see, always double check.. glad you did ). I generally go for high capacity 18650s for the superbulbs anyway.. all 2000mAH and up


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

'found the Welch Allyn website, that pretty much lists all the WA bulb specs, 
I guess I'll leave my little list up for a quick reference and Li-Ion compatibility.
Anyone who can help me with the current draw on these:

Wolf-Eyes 12V D36 - ?
Wolf-Eyes 12V M100X - ?
SF MN 60 M4 LOLA - ?

Carley 928 - ?

Superstinger - ?


----------



## InfidelCastro

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

How about the Digilight DRB-6VHP?

I've read .8A like it's 9V big brother. Is this true?


----------



## InfidelCastro

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

Btw, anybody have a DRB-6VX2 lamp?

It's the one in the Digilight 1000 series of flashlights. I've never heard it talked about here before, but the specs are better than the MN03 if they are to be believed.. 70 lumens for 90-120 minutes. Looks like they would fit in the Surefire E-series of lights, but I don't know for sure. It just looks that way.

I wonder what the current draw is and how the beam compares to the Surefire MN03?


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

Thank you, InfidelCastro, good question!
I would just like to be able to buy a guaranteed superbright, super efficient globe like that.
I still think they (the DigiLight DRB-HP Series) are a misunderstanding and actually do not exist, a combination of mis-interpreted specs and hearsay......

DigiLight DRB-12VHP - ?
Wolf-Eyes 12V D36 - ?
Wolf-Eyes 12V M100X - ?
SF MN 60 M4 LOLA - ?


----------



## RowdyOne

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

More 2 cells lamps

Wolf Eyes 3.7v on an AW 17670 is 2.08

Wolf Eyes 6v on the supplied Battery Station CR123s is 1.2

Both lamps from Mike at PTS within the last 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

Thanks Rowdy, are both the 3.7V and the 6V called D26 as well?


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

still looking for the current draw of these ones too:

WE 12V D36 - ?
WE 12V M100X - ?
Surefire MN 60 M4 LOLA - ?


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF current draw and battery requirements*

New title, tidied up list on page 1 of this thread.

Any corrections/additions welcome :rock:


----------



## nzgunnie

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

I just got an MN60, it's drawing 1.48 amps on 4 batterystation 123s.

MN15 is drawing 1.05a from a pair of AWs 17500s

Digilight's 12v xenon (not marked HP - don't now if that matters) is drawing 1.26a.

I have a Digilight 9v, although apparently not the HP version, it's drawing 1.12 amps on 2x17500s. It is whiter and a bit brighter than a P90. Digilight are going to send me the HP version when they have it in stock.


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

Thanks nzgunnie :thumbsup:

Once I can order a guaranteed .8A at 9V Lamp assembly that fits Surefires 
and is brighter than my 1.2A G&P lamps, I'll have 4 meself ...........


----------



## Paladin

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

SF N62 fed by slightly used SF 123's(four) pulled 3.5 to 3.7 amps.

Laser Devices OP-9 fed by three cells pulled 1.35 amps.

FWIW I measure the tail cap current of most new lights, so down the road I can have a feel for when to change the batteries, such as at 80% of initial, fresh cell current draw.

Paladin


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

Hi Paladin :wave:

is the N62 the M4 style lamp that is only to be used in short burst of less than a few minutes?

I think I read somewhere that CR123's shouldn't be expected to deliver above 2A, while the entire Surefire HOLA range, including the P61 seems to ignore that idea......:thinking:


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

dreaded double post; CPF is as slow as wading through mud right now..... :thumbsdow


----------



## Paladin

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*



rikvee said:


> Hi Paladin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the N62 the M4 style lamp that is only to be used in short burst of less than a few minutes?
> 
> I think I read somewhere that CR123's shouldn't be expected to deliver above 2A, while the entire Surefire HOLA range, including the P61 seems to ignore that idea......


 
Yes, but I was under the impression bursts needed to be limited to around a minute, but self-impose about a 30 second maximum.

*I agree wholeheartedly that 3.5 A. is way beyond the CR123 design limits*. And four cells in series probably exponentially increases the potential for a bad cell to die, and then explode, from the other three cells driving current thru it. Nothing but SF brand will be used in it, and that will NOT be very often since the M4 is overkill for 99.9% of my lighting needs.

I just wanted a "Lion Light" clone for the off chance I might need _"redneck night vision"_ capability while shooting at night. _FWIW, had I known before how well the 9P/KT-2/MN16 throws I would probably not have bothered with the M4/N62._

Paladin


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

"redneck night vision" , love that!

yup, the KT/MN16 combo out-throws my WA1274 on a smooth finish metal Mag reflector, very oval beam though, the N2 is nice and round and draws less then half the amps (1.21A), so it probably lasts twice as long....

Does anyone know the current draw for the M3 LOLA, the MN10?


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

Should there be any additions to this little list at the bottom of page one?

Carley lamps
Welch Allyn lamps
Westinghouse bulb
MagCharger Mods Apr04
Ch 1 and 2 Supermag Cookbook Jan05
Ginseng's Aurora 2 Jul05
Answers to rookie questions Feb06


----------



## petrev

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

Hi rikvee

I run my Osram 64275AXs in a direct drive 6C Mag and regulated @7.0V in a 3p2s-Li-Ion M6 if thats any use

Cheers Pete


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

Thanks Pete,

what batteries are in the 6C, and is "3p2s-Li-Ion" two blocks of 3 parallel R123's in series?


----------



## cue003

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

Great post. Thanks for the efforts Rikvee.


----------



## Lunarmodule

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

OK dokee, I have a few.

First, off: for the Beyond Lion category......

SuperNova: 75W short arc xenon lamp - 5.75A @ 12VDC (10 D cell NiMH battery)

2.650A surefire MN16 M3HOLA

4.900A surefire MN21 M6HOLA

1.250A Streamlight TL3 LION 2x17500 cells

1.675A Streamlight STRION 

0.960A SF P60 17670 LION

2.280A sf P61 17670 LION

1.180A sf P90 2LION 17500

1.650A sf MN60 m4lola 3xlion

2.850A sf MN61 m4hola 3xlion

3.350A sf N62 2x 18650

1.450A digilight G120 3xlion

1.225A digilight G90 2xlion

1.500A Surefire U2 Lv6 45mA:Lv1 
90mA:Lv2 
180mA:Lv3 
380mA:Lv4 
780mA:Lv5

103mA Low 60ohm 760 High Aleph3 bbng750 txoh

490mA Low 10ohm 760 High


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

My pleasure, cue003!

Thanks Lunarmodule, have put them in :thumbsup:
Do you think the varying results (as in MN16 M3T HOLA- 2.54-2.65A) are due to individual bulbs, or the state of the batteries?


----------



## vortechs

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

Does anyone have any measurements of the current draw of the MicroFire bulb assemblies? They are hybrid incandescent/LED lights, but it would be good to know what the maximum current draw is with both the incan and LED's going.


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

There must still be a bit more knowledge lurking among us, 

who can add a few more figures to the list on page one?


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Surefire & Hotwire bulbs current draw*

New thread title, still wondering what else should be on this list?

Any good summarizing links, or other brands, Wolf-Eyes specs, etc....


----------



## rikvee

added more tweaks, what would *you* like to add to post #1?


----------



## InfidelCastro

Maxfire LX, purchased at Target:

1.2 Amps


----------



## rikvee

Thank you InfidelCastro, it's now up there!

Which moderator do I have to thank for making this a sticky? :thumbsup: :thanks:


----------



## dano

rikvee said:


> Thank you InfidelCastro, it's now up there!
> 
> Which moderator do I have to thank for making this a sticky? :thumbsup: :thanks:



Answer: Sheriff Buford T. Justice 


--dan


----------



## Icebreak

Question from a new member of the measurement club. Are you guys taking the very first reading or a reading after a minute or so after things settle down?


----------



## vortechs

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*



vortechs said:


> Does anyone have any measurements of the current draw of the MicroFire bulb assemblies? They are hybrid incandescent/LED lights, but it would be good to know what the maximum current draw is with both the incan and LED's going.



MicroFire 9V hybrid bulb assembly (xenon + 6 LED's): 
xenon + 6 LED = 1.30 Amps (on two partially charged 18650 cells @ 3.86V each)
6 LED only = 47.5 mA

Measured on a Fluke 77III multimeter using the 10A probe connection for xenon+LED, and 300 mA connection for LED only. (waited about 30 sec of the reading to stablize but it seemed pretty stable from the start)


----------



## vortechs

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*

Wolf Eyes 9V D36 = 1.28 Amps (on two partially charged LRB-168A cells @ 3.90V and 3.92V) 

Measured on a Fluke 77III multimeter using the 10A probe connection (waited about 30 sec of the reading to stablize but it seemed pretty stable from the start).


----------



## Navck

Assuming the current draw values are right, does this mean I can run a ROP LE with two cells that handle 4 amps of current draw?


----------



## rikvee

Thank you vortechs; it's on the list!

Icebreak: all entries are contributed by a variety CPF members, I myself am happy enough with ballpark figures, *but anyone who wants to post specifics on how the measurements were made is of course welcome .* 

Also I suspect you'll find some variation in a batch of a 100 while most of us only have a handful of these globes...

Navck: KevinL put it all beautifully here ROP - Lithium Edition


----------



## InfidelCastro

I wait until the meter stabilizes.


----------



## andrewwynn

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

http://hotlamps.rouse.com has a chart with most of the WA lamps we use for hotwire.. a lot more data than just current.. watt.. re-rated values for everything.. if you go to http://hotrater.rouse.com you will get a rating calculator you can use with excel to calculate any of the values from any known lamp.. it's very powerful.. you can actually use it to goal-seek and reverse engineer what the circuit resistance is for your lamps. 

-awr


----------



## vortechs

*Re: Popular bulbs on CPF: Current Draw and Battery Requirements*



vortechs said:


> Does anyone have any measurements of the current draw of the MicroFire bulb assemblies? They are hybrid incandescent/LED lights, but it would be good to know what the maximum current draw is with both the incan and LED's going.



MicroFire 12V hybrid bulb assembly (xenon + 6 LED's): 
xenon + 6 LED = 1.21 Amps (on four CR123 cells @ 3.27V each)
6 LED only = 88 mA

Measured on a Fluke 77III multimeter using the 10A probe connection for xenon+LED, and 300 mA connection for LED only. (waited about 30 sec of the reading to stablize; the xenon + 6 LED reading started at about 1.27 Amps and stabilized at 1.21 Amps; the 6 LED only reading was fairly stable from the start)


----------



## vortechs

Wolf Eyes 13V D36 = 1.52 Amps (on three fully charged LRB-168A cells @ 4.12-4.17V) 

Wolf Eyes 12V D36 = 1.28 Amps (on four fresh CR123 cells @ 3.0V each; the same cells I just used to test the MicroFire 12V light assembly)

Measured on a Fluke 77III multimeter using the 10A probe connection (waited about 30 sec of the reading to stablize; the 13V D36 seemed pretty stable from the start; the 12V D36 started at 1.33 Amp and stabilized at 1.27-1.28 Amps).


----------



## rikvee

put them in, thanx again!


----------



## vortechs

I don't know if you already got this one, but I didn't see it on the list. 

Wolf Eyes Eagle 3: This light has a focusable head. The reflector is in the bezel, which can unscrew to change the width of the beam (from about 9 to 14 degrees, according to the Wolf Eyes website). It uses a 9V bulb in a screw-in can/assembley rather than the D26 or D36 assembley, although it may be the same bulb 9V bulb as the other Wolf Eyes assemblies. 

I measured about 1.28 Amps using 3 Duracell CR123 primary cells that aren't fresh (it started at 1.31 and droped to 1.27-1.28 in 30 seconds). 

I measured 1.28 Amps using 2 Li-Ion LRB-150A cells partially charged at 3.82V and 3.88V (it started at 1.30 and dropped to 1.28 in 30 seconds). 

Measured on a Fluke 77III multimeter using the 10A probe connection


----------



## rikvee

it's in! 


said the actress to the bishop....


----------



## vortechs

I didn't see this one on the list. 

SureFire 3P: I'm not sure exactly what the lamp assembley is called, but it says "3V Lamp - Laser Products - R30" on a red foil label, it also has "MC-3" printed on it. 

I measured about 1.14 Amps using 1 Duracell CR123 primary cell that isn't fresh (it started at 1.20 and droped to 1.13-1.14 in 30 seconds). 

Measured on a Fluke 77III multimeter using the 10A probe connection.


----------



## vortechs

I was looking at another thread that discusses the limits of how much current Li-Ion cells can deliver and why you often need the larger sized Li-Ion cells (like the 17670, 18500, and 18650) to run a powerful incandescent lamp. It turns out that 16340 size Li-Ion cells are often not appropriate for incandescent lamps. 

I realized that this thread, which gives a lot of information about the current requirements of various lamps, does not have any info to help a beginner learn about why it is important to know the current requirement of a lamp (to match it with appropriate batteries or to compute estimated runtime). 

For the benefit of people who are new to incandescents bulbs and Li-Ion batteries, here is a link to a good thread about the limits of Li-Ion cells (especially protected 16340 size cells) for powering incandescent lamps: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115025


----------



## vortechs

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*



rikvee said:


> Still looking for the current draw of the following globes:
> 
> - Wolf-Eyes 12V M100X - ?
> 
> should there be any others on this list?



I recently got a M100X bezel/bulb for my Wolf Eyes M90. I noticed that it is the only bulb still listed with a question mark on the first post. Here is the measurement. 

Wolf Eyes 12V M100X = 1.28 Amps using 4 CR123 primary cells that aren't fresh (they measured between 3.023-3.028V). 

It started at 1.30 Amps and slowly dropped to 1.28 Amps in 60 seconds.

Measured on a Fluke 77III multimeter using the 10A probe connection


----------



## rikvee

Thank you again vortechs!


----------



## hburner

I just noticed that the Digilight 12v lamp is not on the list, 


Digilight 227 lumen DRB-12VHP 1.28 amps on 4 Surefire 123s.


----------



## rikvee

she's in now captain! :thumbsup:


----------



## molite

I refer to this often, it is an awsome sticky!
Thanks for you effort rikvee!
If I or anyone else were to research the bulb lumens
and post here would you update the master list?


----------



## Paladin

The Blackhawk/Night-Ops "Falcata" 9 volt light is pulling 1.25 amps on the three supplied BH branded cells. NICE beam! Fits my large hands perfectly.

Paladin


----------



## B'hamFAL

wolfeyes D36-13V

pulls 1.46 amps off a fresh charge in my m90-13v. Running the bulb off my bench power supply at 1.46 amps results in 10.7V across the bulb.


----------



## rikvee

molite said:


> I refer to this often, it is an awsome sticky!
> Thanks for you effort rikvee!
> If I or anyone else were to research the bulb lumens
> and post here would you update the master list?



Thanks, Molite, most of it was compiled in the fading days of my flashlight obsession  

Then about 5 months ago a broken computer cured me! :laughing:

Since I was carrying most of that stuff around in my head, 
I'm glad I got it out in time, before it left my brain again....

I certainly had a great time learning most of it on this forum,
'still love my Surefires and modded Mags! 

Lumens measurement may be a bit of a can of worms; 
there's the effect of reflectors and lenses, as well as the method used; 
perhaps not as cut and dried as measuring current with a Digital Multi Meter.


----------



## InfidelCastro

The MN10 M3 LOLA draws 1.18A on 3 fresh Surefire CR123A's.


----------



## Glen C

Rikvee,

For the Wolf Eyes and Lumens Factory 3.7 volt lamps, measured after 30 seconds on a 2000mah Wolf Eyes cell with ten minutes use on it, the results were 2.08 amps on the new WE (short hyphen) 100 lumen lamp and 1.68 amps on the Lumens Factory HO-4 150 lumens lamp.


----------



## petrev

Hi 

Update / Correction

The 64275 6C is running Annsmann 3500NiMh x6 (not 5 as in post 1 - typo) 

and I just checked a fresh bulb with warm off the charger batteries

*6.3A* at 7.35V (measured)

This is higher than accepted std. safe values as stated before and will probably reduce bulb life - but - maybe interesting !

*EDIT* - Very Interesting - *Blew on 3rd light* - Ah Well - Let them rest longer for safety . . . 

Accepted setting for Regulated Li-Ion is 7.0V
Still testing this ! ! !

Cheers Pete


----------



## nightstalker101

This is very usefull, how do you calculate C's (1C, 2C.. ect)


----------



## petrev

petrev said:


> Hi
> 
> Update / Correction
> 
> The 64275 6C is running Annsmann 3500NiMh x6 (not 5 as in post 1 - typo)
> 
> and I just checked a fresh bulb with warm off the charger batteries
> 
> *6.3A* at 7.35V (measured)
> 
> This is higher than accepted std. safe values as stated before and will probably reduce bulb life - but - maybe interesting !
> 
> *EDIT* - Very Interesting - *Blew on 3rd light* - Ah Well - Let them rest longer for safety . . .
> 
> Accepted setting for Regulated Li-Ion is 7.0V
> Still testing this ! ! !
> 
> Cheers Pete




*UPDATE AGAIN - CAUTION*

Another bulb blew instantly on cold batteries this morning so must have had a good bulb before that lasted ages through multiple charges with no problems ! ! ! 

*OR*

Could be the standard switch resistance is now too low as I recently Pro-Golded it for the IRC bulbs ? ? That could have been what was protecting them before . . .

Cheers Pete

ps. 

C relates to Capacity of Battery and Current draw

eg. 1300mAh Capacity cell @ 1.3A draw is 1C and @ 2.6A is 2C etc.


----------



## nightstalker101

Thanks for all of this great info.


----------



## Ctechlite

Great thread here!


----------



## LuxLuthor

I'm glad RickyT just linked this thread. Very handy, and now in my Firefox Scrapbook.


----------



## vortechs

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular bulbs*

I was reading KevinL's comments in post #37 of this thread.


KevinL said:


> ...1319/1183 are good for 4 x NiMH, possibly 4 high current NiMH AAs in a bored and cutdown 1D Mag. This has already been done.


 Does anyone have measurements on how much current the 1319/1183 bulbs draw from 4 x NiMH cells? I didn't see that info in the first post.


----------



## David1

Anybody know the current draw of the 1164 @ 9.6v?


----------



## mdocod

> Does anyone have measurements on how much current the 1319/1183 bulbs draw from 4 x NiMH cells?



according to the hotrater...

the [email protected] runs at 3.84A.
the [email protected] runs at 1.91A. 

keep in mind that calculated, not measured, depends on the cells and how much resistance in the configuration... I wonder where we can get some potted 1183s, lol. looks like a great bulb for quick and easy mods.


----------



## tomcat017

Wow, great thread! Thanks for putting this together. Some lumens factory data would be great if anyone has it


----------



## cue003

is it safe to assume that any bulb (including SF) that would run on 2x18650 will also work on AW "C" batteries in a 2xC configuration?

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## LuxLuthor

cue003 said:


> is it safe to assume that any bulb (including SF) that would run on 2x18650 will also work on AW "C" batteries in a 2xC configuration?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Curtis



I'm almost sure it would be. The voltage is the same, the protection circuit cuts off at about 5.2 to 5.5A draw from both batteries (assumes newer PTC of 18650). Only main difference is more energy stored in C Li-Ion (3300mAh vs. 2200 mAh in 18650)


----------



## fivemega

LuxLuthor said:


> I'm almost sure it would be. The voltage is the same, the protection circuit cuts off at about 5.2 to 5.5A draw from both batteries (assumes newer PTC of 18650). Only main difference is more energy stored in C Li-Ion (3300mAh vs. 2200 mAh in 18650)



*Voltage is same under NO load but when it comes to higher current draw, smaller batteries have serious voltage drop than larger cells.
Some people run MN21 with 2x18650 
Would they take a chance with 2 "C" ?
Or with 2P 2S 18650 ?*


----------



## LuxLuthor

Yeah, good point depending on the draw....the smaller cells may not hold up to the demand. Thanks for that reminder.


----------



## vandrecken

A couple of extra figures from playing about with the Osram IRC lamps this week. Nothing new :
*
Beyond Li-Ion*
OS 64432 IRC 12v 35w - *3.95A/19V peak hot off the charger* (15x1.4Ah IB1400 2/3A NiMH plus 3 dummy cells to fit a Fivemega tri bore 3D mag)
And on the way with partially charged cells, this lamp drew 3.3A @ 14v, 3.6A @ 15.4v, 3.8A @ 16.3v

OS 64440 IRC 12v 50w - *5.2A/19V direct drive* (16x1.4Ah IB1400 2/3A NiMH plus 2 dummy cells to fit a Fivemega tri bore 3D mag) could be good for 3,750 bulb lumens if these lamps are able to make the 38+ lumens / watt i've seen suggested.

Cheers.


----------



## Brozneo

*Re: Help compile a list of Current Draw for popular globes*

Excellent thread - exactly the answers I was looking for!

THANKS!


----------



## gratewhitehuntr

Navck said:


> Assuming the current draw values are right, does this mean I can run a ROP LE with two cells that handle 4 amps of current draw?



I've run the ROP LO on 2 Ultrafire 18650 protected cells.

I have no idea of the run time but it was barely distinguishable from my WF-500 without a side by side.


Tonight I will try 4 X UF 18650 to run the ROP HI.
I intend to two two packs of two in parallel.

I'll let you know.


----------



## gratewhitehuntr

I ran two parallel series of 18650's tonight and it lit the ROP HI with 1 click every time.
I haven't done any resistance fixes to the light other than a little dielectric to the tail cap.

Didn't run them into the dirt but it did get about an 8 minute run with only slight dimming.

These are 4 Ultrafire 18650 2400 mah protected cells.
My "battery pack" added resistance I'm sure, since it was made from tinfoil, lamp cord, drywall screws and some large dowel rod.


but whatever, it worked 

NiMH D cells will be here wed


----------



## LED61

This list needs to be updated with the Lumens Factory D26, D36, and new M6 bulbs. Anyone volunteer ?


----------



## Rommul

I should be able to update the LF D36 as well as the WE 9D 9.0V as well as what I recall is a WE12 bulb.

These are all D36 bulbs.


----------



## Rommul

WE 9V 1.33A
WE 12V 1.30A
LF EO-9L 2.33A

The 9v bulbs were tested with 2x17670's


----------



## rikvee

*Re: Popular bulbs current draw; SF, LF & other brands, incl hotwires*

"Last edited by rikvee; 08-04-2006 at 08:46 AM."

That's what the first page had under it for 4 years, high time to update before the fun is all over......

- thank you molite for your nice words in Oct '06, and YES, I will attempt to bring this list up to date, with everybody's help I hope!

- Paladin, thank you, it's in there!

- nightstalker101, Ctechlite, LuxLuthor, tomcat017, Brozneo, thank you for the encouragement!

- LED61, I'm on to it, sorry about the wait....

- Rommul, thank you, the Lumens Factory bulbs are now on the list, still looking for the current draw figures for most of them!

- fivemega, thanks for stopping by in 2007, man, I LUV your work, still treasuring your red ano 2 1/2C's with 1274's in them!

I hope this current draw list will again become useful, please help me fill it in!

lovecpf


----------



## rikvee

The list on page One of this thread is now a lot more comprehensive, still, if anyone wants to contribute please post your figures here, and I'll add them to the list on page One.

Could do with some more Lumens Factory measurements.

The way to measure current draw is with a multimeter on the AMPS or Ampere scale (make sure its in the right range, typically between 1 and 5 whole Amperes), measured between the battery (-ve)tail end and the body of the light, simple!

The result is a quick overview of the whole world of Incandescent Lamps here on CPF, all good fun!


----------



## rikvee

On my computer the master list on the first page of this thread is now about 3 screen heights tall; 
still, this is the most compact way I know to list _all_ the bulbs that play a part on CPF.
If you have any suggestions about omissions and/or improvements, please post them in this thread.

A handy guide on how to measure current is here; we still need more data on many of the Lumens 
Factory lamp assemblies.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi rikvee,

Most of our lamp specs could be found on our site under "Specifications", you can find the current draw of them there.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## bigchelis

[email protected] said:


> Hi rikvee,
> 
> Most of our lamp specs could be found on our site under "Specifications", you can find the current draw of them there.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark


 

Mark,

I looked at your website for a while now and I can't find the current readings. I do see the runtimes with particular cells and the disclaimer about IMR lamps, but no tailcap readings anywhere.


----------



## Fusion_m8

LF D26 SR-9: 1.19A(2xAW16340 protected), 1.21A(2xAW17500 protected)

LF IMR-M3T: 3.13A(2xAW IMR18650)

LF HO-R5: 3.03A(2xAW IMR18650), 2.88A(2xAW18650 2200mah protected)


----------



## mdocod

On the LF website, hit "specifications" link on the left, then pick a product category, the table on the BOTTOM of the page has current draw of each lamp. 

like this page:
http://lumensfactory.com/d26_series_specification.htm

I have a sample of most of their lamps so if anything is in question let me know. I have most of the figures in my head but can test as needed. 

Eric


----------



## rikvee

Thank you Fusion m8, added them to the list, thank you bigchelis,
I also had trouble finding the current draw from the LF web site.

Thank you mdocod for the link and Mark at LF, thanks for providing 
us all with more choices in incandescent lamp assemblies!

The LF web site doesn't yet have a spec list on the IMR bulbs, 
still looking for the Amp draw on the IMR-9L and the IMR-13

Greetings, Rik van der Velde down under in Western Australia :thumbsup:


----------



## mdocod

Hi Rikvee,

As I recall....

IMR-9L, same bulb as IMR-M3T, about 3.4A

IMR-13, same bulb as IMR-M6, about 3A



Eric


----------



## Illum

this needs to be stickied:thumbsup:


----------



## DM51

Illum said:


> this needs to be stickied:thumbsup:


It already is. It's in the Threads of Interest sticky - it's been there for quite a long time (I think I put it there ~2 years ago).

It's excellent to see rikvee back here to update it. Many thanks for your work!


----------



## rikvee

mdocod, I've put those figures in, Illum, DM51 thank you for the kind words!

This list is also up here.

Don't know who originally put it there, highly appreciated though, to whoever it was, thank you!

lovecpf


----------



## Ty_Bower

I'm looking for the MN20 in this list, but can't find it. Did I miss it somehow? It runs just fine off 2x18650, I think.


----------



## Flea Bag

Ty_Bower said:


> I'm looking for the MN20 in this list, but can't find it. Did I miss it somehow? It runs just fine off 2x18650, I think.



There are some nomenclature problems with the list. The MN20 and MN21 are at the end of the '2 CR123 -6.4V' section.

In future, you could also have used the Ctrl+F on your keyboard or look under "Edit" in your browser and look for a 'search this page' function! But sometimes, I myself forget to use it!


----------



## recDNA

The P61 pulls well over 2 amps from 2 fresh SF CR123A. Can those cells if well matched safely provide such high current draw?


----------



## rikvee

wow, remembered my password and everything.... haven't been around CPF for 5 years, 
actually more like 10 years even..... 

I wonder, is there still an interest in incandescent bulbs in 2016?


----------



## 1pt21

rikvee said:


> I wonder, is there still an interest in incandescent bulbs in 2016?



You better believe it!! :candle:


----------



## rikvee

1pt21 said:


> You better believe it!! :candle:



may hang around a bit longer then, bathe in the warm glow.....


----------



## bykfixer

rikvee said:


> wow, remembered my password and everything.... haven't been around CPF for 5 years,
> actually more like 10 years even.....
> 
> I wonder, is there still an interest in incandescent bulbs in 2016?



10 years later, memory still intact: check.

The traffic probably aint what it used to be. But threads like this are a boon to those who do travel through. 

The incan section is like a library. Nice n quiet with plenty of friendly chit-chat by friendly, helpful folks....and kinda like a time machine, 
where those other sections are like "box store multi media centers". Noisey.

Thanks to all who've contributed, past present and future.


----------



## novice

I have very much appreciated this thread's necro-bump! First of all, I am at a pre-school level when it comes to understanding draw and amps (even though I am a relatively long-time member), and secondly, when I joined this forum about the time this thread first started, I didn't have much of an interest in modding mags, and didn't pay a lot of attention to the incan side of things. Nor have I ever paid any attention to this thread as a sticky (mea culpa). I have fairly recently started getting interested more in fairly convenient hotwire mods (now that so many great bulbs have been long discontinued), and this thread is _extremely_ informative. I cut-and-pasted several postings from this thread and a linked CPF thread into a word document. 
Thanks to rikvee for presenting it to a new audience. Nice to have you back on board!


----------



## 1pt21

bykfixer said:


> 10 years later, memory still intact: check.
> 
> The traffic probably aint what it used to be. But threads like this are a boon to those who do travel through.
> 
> The incan section is like a library. Nice n quiet with plenty of friendly chit-chat by friendly, helpful folks....and kinda like a time machine,
> where those other sections are like "box store multi media centers". Noisey.
> 
> Thanks to all who've contributed, past present and future.




Couldn't have said it better myself friend!!!

So true, wish I would have thought of it myself... Damn good analogy!


----------



## bykfixer

rikvee said:


> wow, remembered my password and everything.... haven't been around CPF for 5 years,
> actually more like 10 years even.....
> 
> I wonder, is there still an interest in incandescent bulbs in 2016?



Holy Cow!

I just realized you were the one who started this 12 years ago.


Yours and the others efforts are still being utilized. 
Recently a new member enquired about getting about 150 lumens from a 3aa Brinkmann. Of course I sought out this thread. 
Luckily FiveMega stepped in before I said anything proving my incan ignorance. 

Again thanks for this thread.


----------

